# Encouraging my 'Tiels to breed this year.



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

So last summer my Cockatiel pair had eggs, 5 in total but none hatched.
I think maybe my female was just still a tad young or both birds were inexperienced as they had never had a clutch before.
When I took the eggs away, they noticeabley pined for them and were both a bit mopey (they are both tame; the male more so), all they wanted was cuddles.

I would like them to breed again this year, and as they are so bonded with eachother I feel it will likely happen anyway, but is there anything I can do to make it easier on them this time?
They have a nest box up high but they still laid their eggs on the floor last year, so I'd like to encourage them to use the box, that would be a good starting point for advice.

My Grandad used to breed 'tiels in an aviary, so he's told me what he used to do, but mine are house birds, they have a big cage and share it with two female budgies. They get to free fly daily, but would making them an indoor aviary be better for them? I'd still let them out every day.

They are quite attached to the budgies, so I don't really want to split them up.

The cage at the moment is 3.5ft tall, 3ft wide and 4ft deep: it's up on a Cabernet so the top (where the nest box is) is about 7ft from the floor, so quite high.
They get decent seed (no cheap stuff) and supplements. They also have cuttle fish and a mineral block.
I give them veg and friut 3 times a week too.
They are also partial to dried coconut and banana. They get a better diet than me!!


I really would like baby 'tiels this year. I even have 3 people wanting a tame baby from me.
The male is 4 this year and the female is 3. He's a normal grey and she's a pearl.


I just got a new job, so I should be able to afford materials to build a nice indoor aviary if you guys think they would benefit from that 
At the same time, if it's really bad and stressful for them to breed, I'll buy fake eggs and not let them hatch any chicks: they were so attached to thier eggs though, I think it's something they want...birds are complicated little souls.
Actually I love watching them preen and snuggle eachother, so cute.

I'm sort of rambling now.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

It may be that the budgies are putting them off. They may be going in the box and making the cockatiels not want to go in there.

We rehomed a kakariki several years ago because she was stopping some birds from laying as she kept going into the box.

Our budgies used to breed, but we don't breed any more as we have enough now!

Ours are housed with 3 male cockatiels in an indoor aviary in a spare bedroom. Everyone gets along fine, but when we bred the budgies they were paired up and put into separate cages. They were then not put back into the main aviary until the young were big enough to cope. We did, sadly, loose some of the adult birds after they had brought up their young - so another reason why we stopped.

On another topic - congratulations on the job front :2thumb:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> It may be that the budgies are putting them off. They may be going in the box and making the cockatiels not want to go in there.
> 
> We rehomed a kakariki several years ago because she was stopping some birds from laying as she kept going into the box.
> 
> ...


This is great thanks, actually the blue budgie does pop in and out of the box quite a lot.
Looks like my DIY skills will be called upon in the spring!
I'll keep the budgies in the cage while the Tiels breed in their new aviary maybe?
Would putting more than one nest site help too?


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

I bred my tame pet cockatiels indoors, they raised 3 clutches happily over 2 years (and probably would have raised more but I found it hard to part with the chicks).They also refused to use a high nest box, so I took off the roof and put it on the floor and then they happily sat. The hen sat mostly on the eggs but used to come off several times a day to fly around (and more often then not would save a days worth of droppings for that time) I supplemented their normal seed with loads of EMP and greens. I handled the chicks every day so they were hand tame at fledging  I would take the budgies out though, they can be nasty little beggars towards other birds. Cockatiels are far more placid  Good luck


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

julieszoo said:


> I bred my tame pet cockatiels indoors, they raised 3 clutches happily over 2 years (and probably would have raised more but I found it hard to part with the chicks).They also refused to use a high nest box, so I took off the roof and put it on the floor and then they happily sat. The hen sat mostly on the eggs but used to come off several times a day to fly around (and more often then not would save a days worth of droppings for that time) I supplemented their normal seed with loads of EMP and greens. I handled the chicks every day so they were hand tame at fledging  I would take the budgies out though, they can be nasty little beggars towards other birds. Cockatiels are far more placid  Good luck


This is brilliant! 
Thank you.

Poor budgies, they'll miss thier cage mates! They'll have no one to boss about...


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> So last summer my Cockatiel pair had eggs, 5 in total but none hatched.
> I think maybe my female was just still a tad young or both birds were inexperienced as they had never had a clutch before.
> When I took the eggs away, they noticeabley pined for them and were both a bit mopey (they are both tame; the male more so), all they wanted was cuddles.
> 
> ...


there are a few things i have always done for all my birds which i think help but its never been proven

i have always supplied fresh grass for nest building (not dried or straw) just ripped from the garden each morning

i have always supplied crushed boiled eggs with shell from march to sep or last clutch as so see this is even before the egg stage, i find i have had far better results with this than any upmarket stuff u mix with water emp and others 

also give them nesting options loads of boxes all in differnt hights 

let me know how you get on


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

rachel81 said:


> there are a few things i have always done for all my birds which i think help but its never been proven
> 
> i have always supplied fresh grass for nest building (not dried or straw) just ripped from the garden each morning
> 
> ...


Thank you!

That crushed egg bit is interesting! Will be giving that a go! I know my mum used to give the chickens the odd crushed egg back, helps with a shell development and protein she said


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

we breed lots using a 16incg deep x10x10 nest box 2.5 inch entrance hole use slightly damp sawdust as a material on bottom..cant see other birds putting them off if
they have room to getaway and seperate perches nest boxs


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> we breed lots using a 16incg deep x10x10 nest box 2.5 inch entrance hole use slightly damp sawdust as a material on bottom..cant see other birds putting them off if
> they have room to getaway and seperate perches nest boxs


The other birds do though - they go in and out the boxes despite the space.

We always took breeding pairs of budgies out as I think most people do.


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 1, 2013)

I had bred my pair of cockatiels before. they had 3 clutches. 
At first i thought i had 2 females until one day there was eggs at the bottom of the cage and after that I was hooked up trying to let nature take its course and have them hatch.
Once they are laid at the bottom very very slim chance of hatching. I agree with the budgies may be startling them alittle. 

I had my pair in a large cage with a nest box. What i did was put the nesting supples they sell in the petstore at the bottom of the cage,.along with newspaper. My guys were scared of the nestbox and it was so interesting to see the male be the man and investigate it first before the female looked in it. It took them a few days to be comfortable but then i spotted them in it. Make sure the next box is large enough for both but not way to large. You want it to feel secure and comfty. They soon made a nest in it. Make sure the nestbox is dark, and DO NOT keep disturbing them while they are in it . this is there secure spot and privacy. You will notice the male and females take turns guarding the nestbox. That's y i think they should be alone in a cage. Before I knew it I had a mother bird on eggs. 
I kept the nestbox at the bottom of the cage

Its really such a great expierence when breeding.

After about 2 weeks you may be able to grab an egg and shine a flashlight in the dark to see if you have an actual chick in there. Some can be empty eggs still , but the mother will still incubate them,, they will just never hatch. Deal with the eggs very very short time and make sure you wash your hands before touching them. try to do it without the parents noticing,


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

So, little update.

They've been mating almost daily for more than a week now.
I've put nesting materials on the floor and tucked into branches.

Figaro was trying to get into the next box but I think the home was too small so I took the lid off and coved the original hole, now he and Mistrel have been taking things into the box and she's sitting in there as I type!
Looks like they will be using the box this year!

Yay!
Babies!

I love seeing the birds so busy and happy 


What would be the best way to tame the chicks?
Leave them with mum and dad for the first few weeks and then take them away to rear them?
Or
Leave mum and dad to rear them for as long as they like but handle the chicks daily from hatching?
Or
Take them away as soon as they hatch? <--I don't really want to do that it seems too cruel.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> So, little update.
> 
> They've been mating almost daily for more than a week now.
> I've put nesting materials on the floor and tucked into branches.
> ...


I always used to take mine away when they were fully feathered and used to finish the last part of rearing and wean them - the babies were still as tame as ones hand reared from the egg


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> So, little update.
> 
> They've been mating almost daily for more than a week now.
> I've put nesting materials on the floor and tucked into branches.
> ...


They dont use nesting material, all you need to do is put some saw dust or some hemp core in the bottom of the nest box. Feed them some emp or cede mixed in with their food, no need to wet it just add it dry. You can use egg shells has well but make sure they are sterilised in boiling water and dry for a few seconds in the micro wave and make sure you pick all the skin off the inside of the egg and then crush.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

martyb said:


> They dont use nesting material, all you need to do is put some saw dust or some hemp core in the bottom of the nest box. Feed them some emp or cede mixed in with their food, no need to wet it just add it dry. You can use egg shells has well but make sure they are sterilised in boiling water and dry for a few seconds in the micro wave and make sure you pick all the skin off the inside of the egg and then crush.


Fig has been putting shredded paper in the box but I'll chuck some sawdust in there too 
I give them oyster shell grit, anyway but no harm in trying egg shells 
Would they sell emp and cede at pet shops?


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Fig has been putting shredded paper in the box but I'll chuck some sawdust in there too
> I give them oyster shell grit, anyway but no harm in trying egg shells
> Would they sell emp and cede at pet shops?


Yes either, i use emp with all my birds cause thats all we do where i work, they are both very good and gets the birds into breeding condition,.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

*Success!!!!*

An egg has been laid.




IN THE NEST BOX.

Awh, I'm so proud of them both!
They laid 3 last year, all duds.
Here's hoping this one is a goodun and there's more to follow!

I'll candle in week or so, let her lay a few more and let them both settle into brooding.


Just wondering, I don't know much about Cocktiel Genetics, Leos I'm all up on, but I bought these guys because they were the loveliest little things.

Figaro (Dad) is a normal Yellow faced Grey
Minstrel (Mum) is a Pearl

Will I get all Greys?
The calculators don't work on my phones Safari


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> An egg has been laid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Now stop peeking!!! Haha

I'm pretty sure you'll get some normals and pearls but don't take my word for it :lol2:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

3 little eggies and I reckon she's done laying as they are properly sitting on them now. Taking turns, lovely birdies 
Dad seems to be on them more than mum, I reckon he's a bit under the thumb 
Haven't candled them yet, but I'm going to leave that for a bit anyway.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Exciting times - personally, I would leave the eggs alone so as not to disturb her.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Well my plan was to wait until she was free flying so she was off the nest, but as dad is straight on as soon as she's off, it's just going to be a wait and listen for chicks!! Lol


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a website you can go on and add the genetics to the father and the mother and it will give you a percentage of the babies. Did you buy these birds from a petstore? I ask because even the normals may have a split. I had a cinnamon whiteface pied male and a cinnamon whiteface pearl. but u only will get pearls if you have BOTH genetics of the pearls. So the first clutch I had cinnamon pieds. But the father only was alittle pied on face other wise he looked like a normal cinnamon. The first clutched looked just like dad. The second clutch amazing I had some looked like dad. one was VERY pied. and I had a pearl! So the father must of also been a split pearl . and the 3rd clutch was a pied and 3 pearls. As they breed the genetics came out more and more. Was very interesting. So you might not know unless you know there entire history. But if dad isn't pearl you wont get pearls.(unless he has split in him)


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

lilstephii143 said:


> There is a website you can go on and add the genetics to the father and the mother and it will give you a percentage of the babies. Did you buy these birds from a petstore? I ask because even the normals may have a split. I had a cinnamon whiteface pied male and a cinnamon whiteface pearl. but u only will get pearls if you have BOTH genetics of the pearls. So the first clutch I had cinnamon pieds. But the father only was alittle pied on face other wise he looked like a normal cinnamon. The first clutched looked just like dad. The second clutch amazing I had some looked like dad. one was VERY pied. and I had a pearl! So the father must of also been a split pearl . and the 3rd clutch was a pied and 3 pearls. As they breed the genetics came out more and more. Was very interesting. So you might not know unless you know there entire history. But if dad isn't pearl you wont get pearls.(unless he has split in him)


Ooooo, this is really helpful.
They were from a pet shop, the male was from a breeder that owns a store and I bought him from the store and the female was from a different shop (though I believe it is owned by the same person).
I really have no clue what else is in them, they are just lovely regardless.

All I really want is those ugly yellow babies to hatch out the eggies! Lol.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

So I checked the eggs today while cleaning the cage out and both parents were free flying (I know I was supposed to leave them alone but I don't want them to waste energy incubating infertile eggs) and they were split into 2. As in, one was in the indent in the box and 2 were in the corner at the other end. 1 of those 2 had a hole in so I binned it and the other was infertile but I've read you should leave them in.
So I did.
I just went to check the geckos just now and the parent birds have booted the other infertile egg out.
I could tell the one they have in the indent is much better than the other two were, the shell is thicker and whiter and it's looking very fertile. It's 2 weeks old now. I didn't actually touch the eggs, except with the little torch to candle them and mum and dad bird were on either shoulder watching me so they didn't mind! Actually that's the first time Minstrel has sat on my shoulder like that. ^_^

Is it normal for them to boot out the bad eggs when it's nearly time for the good ones to hatch?
Should I start getting even more excited?!


----------

